# New sig and avy for ME contest!



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

Well it's about time for me to get a new Sig, and I've been wanting a new Avy for a while so here it is. Two seperate contests.

I would like a Sig that incorporates Paulo Thiago, GSP and Lyoto Machida. 

and I would like a Avy that has Lyoto Machida in it.

I will offer 25k credits to the winner of the sig contest

and 3k credits to whoever wins the Avy contest.

Start Photoshopping! :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


>



Quite nice, my only complaint is that the lighting on Thiago is much lighter then the rest and it sort of stands out.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

JACro said:


> Quite nice, my only complaint is that the lighting on Thiago is much lighter then the rest and it sort of stands out.


I will get it another go after work today. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------

